# Beinhart Wochenende "Trailrock im Ahrtal/Eifel" vom 26. - 28. August 2011



## Sparcy (5. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leutz,

aus dem zuerst geplanten Spontan-Wochenende wird nun eine Beinhart- Wochenend-Clubtour, an der auch nun jede/r die MÃ¶glichkeit hat, daran teilzunehmen.
Dabei geht es in das landschaftlich wunderschÃ¶ne Ahrtal nach Altenahr, wo wir auf dem Campingplatz direkt an der Ahr residieren werden.
TagsÃ¼ber werden wir superflowige bis kernig, verblockten Trails, welche sich in dichten LaubwÃ¤ldern, sowie in abenteuerlichen Felspassagen verstecken, unter die Stollen nehmen.
Abends heiÃt es dann am Lagerfeuer bei lecker Bierchen und Grillwurst/Steack zu entspannen.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxaTZxcjA6I"]YouTube        - âªAbenteuerliches Ahrtalâ¬â[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0325hTn8gmg"]YouTube        - âªAhr MTB Trailtourâ¬â[/nomedia]


*Anreise:*           Freitag, 26.08.11

*Unterkunft:*     -Campingplatz in Altenahr (www.camping-altenahr.de)

*Verpflegung:*   -FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck auf dem Campingplatz
                                 Evtl. gemeinsamer Einkauf vor Ort.
                               -Grillen
                               -Gastronomie vor Ort

*Anmeldung:*   -Hier im Thread.
*WICHTIG:*
                                Bitte postet  bei Anmeldung wenn Ihr ein eigenes Zelt habt,
                                und es Euch egal ist, wer noch mit darin nÃ¤chtigt, die noch verfÃ¼gbaren PlÃ¤tze im Zelt.
                                Ihr kÃ¶nnt Euch dann in diesem Fred auf die freien ZeltplÃ¤tze aufteilen.

                                FÃ¼r diejenige, die Ihre bevorzugten Mitbewohner haben oder wie auch immer ,
                                sprecht Euch per mail, etc. ab. Sonst kann das hier zu unÃ¼bersichtlich werden.

*Anmeldeschluss:* Mittwoch 10.08.11
                                   Werde dann beim dortigen Campingplatz reservieren

*Tourenprogramm:*


*Freitag:* Kurze Einrollrunde, ein paar Traildownhills;
                fÃ¼r jede KÃ¶nnenstufe von S1 - S3 der Singletrailskala ist was dabei. 
                Vlt. kann man die dortige Seilbahn nutzen 

                Fahrten auf der dortigen Sommerrodelbahn (Gaudi)

*Samstag:* Trailsurfen im Ahrtal (40 Km / 1300 Hm) mit allen Highlight um Altenahr 
                "Das Ahrtal ist eines der schÃ¶nsten SeitentÃ¤ler des Rheins.  
                Felsgrate, steile Weinterrassen und dichte WÃ¤lder machen 
                jede Mountainbike-Tour zu einem einzigartigen  
                Naturerlebnis.       
                Das Ahrtal ist der Geheimtipp unter den Mountainbikern und 
                die Region mit dem hÃ¶chsten Singletrailanteil."

*Sonntag:* "Durch die grÃ¼ne HÃ¶lle" - MTB Strecke um die NÃ¼rburgring 
                Nordschleife mit vielen knackigen Trails und schÃ¶nen 
                Abfahrten. Ein TeilstÃ¼ck der Tour fÃ¼hrt Ã¼ber einen alten Teil 
                der Nordschleife. Die Steigung betrÃ¤gt auf 250 m 
                ca. 33 %. Also schonmal die Waden heiÃ treten.

*WICHTIG: Bei den Touren werden wir bergauf max. das Beinhart Tempolevel 2 fahren. Es wird keine Rennveranstaltung! *
Genauere InfoÂ´s: http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=129&Itemid=89


----------



## matthias2003 (6. Juli 2011)

Na, jetzt aber, ich bin dabei!
Allerdings bin ich kein Camper und daher Zeltlos. Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein freies Plätzchen in seinem Zelt, ich mache mich auch klein! 

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The IVO-MASTER (6. Juli 2011)

AAARGH,

das hört sich ja echt lecker an - dummerweise genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich in meinen wohlverdienten Spätsommerurlaub fahre

Ansonsten wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei gewesen. 

Nur Interessehalber:
Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit den "Lahntrails" in der Woche davor? - finden die auch noch statt?

Gruß Nicolas


----------



## Sparcy (6. Juli 2011)

The IVO-MASTER schrieb:


> AAARGH,
> 
> das hört sich ja echt lecker an - dummerweise genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich in meinen wohlverdienten Spätsommerurlaub fahre
> 
> ...



Schade dass Du nicht dabei bist 
Die Lahntrails finden wie geplant am 21.08.11 statt


----------



## Ivonnche (6. Juli 2011)

So dat  Ivonnche wäre da auch gerne dabei. Klausuren sind erledigt. Ich hoffe ich schaffe das alles, da es mit meiner Kondition im Moment noch nicht so gut ist, aber die 33% Steigung darf ich ja bestimmt auch hoch schieben oder es schiebt mich jemand hoch...grins ) 

Zelt leihe ich dann mal von meinem Neffen und beim aufbauen glaub ich brauch ich Hilfe, sonst wird das glaub ich nix und ich muss im Auto schlafen )))


----------



## Ruderbock (6. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPh03ohIAcQ&feature=player_detailpage"]YouTube        - âªTeufelslochâ¬â[/nomedia]


http://youtu.be/WPh03ohIAcQ




Es gibt dort fÃ¼r alle KÃ¶nnensstufen was, echte Flowtrails und sowas da, --- aber sicherlich nicht fÃ¼r jeden nachmachbar


----------



## Ruderbock (6. Juli 2011)

... ist ne schöne Weinbergtreppe in der Gegend (für mich nicht fahrbar, aber man kann ja auch schieben...)


... da war ich dieses Jahr nicht mit, aber die letzten zwei, ist schön da!!


----------



## Sparcy (6. Juli 2011)

Ivonnche schrieb:


> So dat  Ivonnche wäre da auch gerne dabei. Klausuren sind erledigt. Ich hoffe ich schaffe das alles, da es mit meiner Kondition im Moment noch nicht so gut ist, aber die 33% Steigung darf ich ja bestimmt auch hoch schieben oder es schiebt mich jemand hoch...grins )
> 
> Zelt leihe ich dann mal von meinem Neffen und beim aufbauen glaub ich brauch ich Hilfe, sonst wird das glaub ich nix und ich muss im Auto schlafen )))



Mache Dir wegen Deiner Kondition keine Sorgen. Es wird bergauf wirklich *sehr moderat* gefahren. 
Darauf werde ich besonders achten!
Mit dem Zeltaufbau steht genügend Hilfe zur Verfügung


----------



## Sparcy (6. Juli 2011)

*WICHTIG:*
Bitte postet  bei Anmeldung wenn Ihr ein eigenes Zelt habt,
und es Euch egal ist, wer noch mit darin nächtigt, die noch verfügbaren Plätze im Zelt.
Ihr könnt Euch dann in diesem Fred auf die freien Zeltplätze aufteilen.

Für diejenige, die Ihre bevorzugten Mitbewohner haben oder wie auch immer ,
sprecht Euch per mail, etc. ab. Sonst kann das hier zu unübersichtlich werden.


----------



## rumblestilz (7. Juli 2011)

Da bis dahin meine Baustelle zumindest vorläufig beendet sein dürfte, melde ich mal gesteigertes Interesse an. (Geile Videos!). Zelten allerdings ohne mich, weil nämlich zwei Dinge auf meinem Grabstein stehen werden: Er hasste 1. Baumärkte und 2. Campingplätze!
@Matthias: Dobbelbeddchen wie einst in den Vogesen?
Frank


----------



## matthias2003 (7. Juli 2011)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> ... 2 Dinge auf meinem Grabstein stehen werden: Er hasste 1. Baumärkte und 2. Campingplätze!
> @Matthias: Dobbelbeddchen wie einst in den Vogesen?
> Frank



ich bin ja auch kein Camper, ... 
außer einer Campingzahnbürste habe ich nichts 
... ein noch nicht angemeldeter Peter will auch lieber ins Hotel, ...
schau ma mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mbonsai (10. Juli 2011)

hi,

also wir haben schon mal vorgetestet. 

Super geile Trails 

Der Guide ist wirklich (wir waren mit den schweren Bikes dort) sehr moderat gefahren, da kommt jeder mit!!! Danke nochmal 

Das Wochenende war viel zu schnell rum, Campingplatz war wirklich schoen und ist perfekter Startplatz fuer die Trails, die alle in Sichtweite liegen, naja jedenfalls die technisch anspruchsvollen..

In Sachen Hotel scheint ja was in Arbeit zu sein, bin fuer alles offen, ob nun Campingplatz mit Nachtschichten vor dem Zelt oder vielen guten Weinchen in einem der Hotels....

Freuen uns wieder drauf....hiermit angemeldet

Gruss Bonsai


----------



## M-T-B (10. Juli 2011)

Sieht wirklich interessant aus , melde mich hiermit an. Werde mich aber nach einer Pension (auch für Knopfbert) kümmern...


----------



## Sparcy (10. Juli 2011)

M-T-B schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich interessant aus , melde mich hiermit an. Werde mich aber nach einer Pension (auch für Knopfbert) kümmern...



Hier eine Möglichkeit für Nichtcamper... 
Moderne Naturschutz-Jugendherberge Altenahr
http://www.diejugendherbergen.de/die-jugendherbergen-auf-einen-blick/altenahr/portrait


----------



## philbertII (12. Juli 2011)

Hallihallo,

Da simmer dabei, dat ist priima...  (!) Superschöne Trails rund ums Ahrtal - und zum Teil richtig tolle Einkehrmöglichkeiten! 

Übernachtungstechnisch: 
"...bin fuer alles offen, ob nun Campingplatz mit Nachtschichten vor dem  Zelt oder vielen guten Weinchen in einem der Hotels...." 

Zelt ist/wäre vorhanden + 1 weiterer Schlafplatz darin ...   

Freu mich  
LG Sabine


----------



## grosser (12. Juli 2011)

WAS!!
Matthias, Frank und die Bonsai's sind dabei!
Da muß ich mit!
In meinem Alter wird ein Bett in einer festen Behausung vorgezogen.
Können wir Weicheier uns über die  Behausung und Bettenbelegung abstimmen?
Wen Frank nicht schnarcht würde ich mit ihm ein Zimmer teilen. 
Matthias du bist ja schon vergeben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## matthias2003 (12. Juli 2011)

grosser schrieb:


> ... Wen Frank nicht schnarcht würde ich mit ihm ein Zimmer teilen.
> Matthias du bist ja schon vergeben.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Ja, der Scherzbert will mit mir!

Prima, dass DU dabei bist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-T-B (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo @All,

ich hätte also nun 3 DZ für 45Euro/Nacht (2Personen inkl. Frühstück) reserviert.
DZ1: Matthias, Peter
DZ2: Sabine + ?
DZ3: Dieter + Frank? 

Das Haus ist nichts besonderes (http://www.haus-marhoefer.de/), dafür in Campingplatznähe - abgesehen davon, dass dier Ahr dazwischen liegt 

Bitte gleich melden, wenn so nicht gewünscht - dann storniere ich das dritte Zimmer wieder!


----------



## M-T-B (12. Juli 2011)

Hey Ivonnchen, nicht noch Interesse an einem richtigen Bett? Okay ist vielleicht ein wenig Altbacken, aber trocken...


----------



## Sparcy (12. Juli 2011)

Da das ganze von mir als WE mit Zelten gedacht und geplant ist,
limitiere ich die auswärtigen Übernachtungsplätze nun auf max. 5 Pers.
*sorry*
Sonst haben wir im nachhinein mehrere Gruppen, die getrennt die Zeit nach den Touren verbringen werden. Und das möchte ich nicht 
Das ganze ist so gedacht, dass der Dreh und Angelpunkt der Campingplatz sein wird. Von dort aus werden die Touren gestartet, bzw. dort findet dann auch das abendliche Programm mit "Grillen und Bierchen trinken" etc. statt.
Sodele, von jetzt an gibt es nur noch freie Zeltplätze


----------



## philbertII (12. Juli 2011)

Auwei! Sorry - Selbstverständlich wollen wir keineswegs aufs gemeinsame Grillen,  -Bierchen (und sonstwas) trinken, +  +  und gemeinsame Starts und Rückkünfte etc. verzichten!!! Ich jedenfalls nicht -  ...
Die "Splitter-Unterkunft" ist quasi gegenüber vom Zeltplatz wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe - uns trennt sozusagen nur eine schnarchsichere Wand...

P.S.: Muss ich jetzt allein in meinem Zimmer bleiben ??? (Denn ich kann ja bis fünf zählen...obwohl ich blond bin...)

LG Sabine


----------



## Sparcy (12. Juli 2011)

Sorry war ein Versehen. Gemeint war ein Limit von 6 
Wäre sonst ja quatsch.
Also in Deinem Zimmer ist natürlich auch noch ein Platz zum  frei


----------



## M-T-B (12. Juli 2011)

Sparcy schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> aus dem zuerst geplanten Spontan-Wochenende wird nun eine Beinhart- Wochenend-Clubtour, an der auch nun *jede/r *die Möglichkeit hat, daran teilzunehmen.


Wir sind ein ja auch ein MTB-Club und kein Camping-Verein! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Und beim Campen scheiden sich nunmal die Geister und bei einigen   vielleicht auch das Rückenmark von der Wirbelsäule beim Schlafen auf der   Isomatte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wir sollten so flexibel bleiben und nun keinen nur wegen der Schlafplatzauswahl ausgrenzen - daher Bitte keine künstlichen und m.E. unnötigen Limits an dieser Stelle . 
Dreh- und Angelpunkt der abendlichen Aktionen, wie auch Start der Touren  bleibt ja der Campingplatz, nur die Schlafplätze sowie  Duschmöglichkeiten sind ein wenig outgesourct...


----------



## rumblestilz (12. Juli 2011)

Schliesse mich meinen Vorrednern im Wesentlichen an. 
@Dieter: Teile gerne ein Zimmer mit Dir. Schnarchen tu ich nur, wenn ich besoffen bin. Also schaunmer mal ... Zusammen hinfahren tun wir dann ja wohl auch? 
@Peter: Dat Häuschen is doch prima! Hatte ich mir auch schon ausgeguckt. Also danke fürs Reservieren!
Frank


----------



## Ivonnche (12. Juli 2011)

M-T-B schrieb:


> Hey Ivonnchen, nicht noch Interesse an einem richtigen Bett? Okay ist vielleicht ein wenig Altbacken, aber trocken...



Finde die Diskussion über Camping oder nicht, hier im Forum nicht so wirklich angebracht, kann man auch anders regeln.


 Aber vielen Dank für das Angebot mit einem richtiges Bett, aber dat Ivonnche ist ja BEINHART 

und wird natürlich zelten, so wie in der Ausschreibung beschrieben 

( mein Neffe und meine Nichte freuen sich auch schon sehr auf Probe Zelten im Garten wegen Wasserdicht und so )

Somit ist die Frauenquote gerecht verteilt  kann meine Jungs doch nicht alleine auf dem Campingplatz lassen 

Und vorab schon mal ein Danke schön an den Organisator Markus für eine bestimmt tolles Wochenende. Freu mich schon


----------



## grosser (12. Juli 2011)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Schliesse mich meinen Vorrednern im Wesentlichen an.
> @Dieter: Teile gerne ein Zimmer mit Dir. Schnarchen tu ich nur, wenn ich besoffen bin. Also schaunmer mal ... Zusammen hinfahren tun wir dann ja wohl auch?
> @Peter: Dat Häuschen is doch prima! Hatte ich mir auch schon ausgeguckt. Also danke fürs Reservieren!
> Frank



DIE HERBERGE SIEHT DOCH GUT AUS
Danke M-T-B

Bestens Frank!
Im schlimmsten Falle  saufe ich mit!
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rübi (12. Juli 2011)

Möchte auch mit! Ob Zelt oder Pension ist mir egal.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achim (13. Juli 2011)

Ich bin dabei, allerdings nur wenn auf dem Campingplatz übernachtet wird. Der Ursprungsgedanke war halt eben ein Tourwochenende mit Zeltübernachtung. 

<modus Spitze>: Wir sind doch ein MTB-Club und kein Hotelverein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</modus Spitze>
Die Beinharten Eifeltouren mit dem Zelt waren übrigens richtig beinhart, mit Formel-1-Additiv oder wie das heißt und oft auch klasse nass. 

Übrigens: 
Zweiklassenguppen finde ich eher bescheiden und schwierig! Wichtig ist für mich: Entweder Alle zusammen oder lieber gleich zwei Gruppen. Bei der derzeitigen Zusammensetzung im Rückblick sicher sowieso die bessere Variante.

Mir fällt dazu das Thema Alpencross ein, da wird das generell mit zwei Guides gelöst, einen für die Komfortgruppe und einen für die "Holzklasse". 

Markus hat bisher einen hervorragenden Job gemacht (meinen Dank dafür) und ich wünsche mir, dass das so bleibt, wozu aber auch gehört, dass das Ganze stressfrei bleibt. Also denkt bitte nach, damit wir zu einer einvernehmlichen Lösung kommen. Ein Anruf oder eine eMail ist sicherlich auch eine Möglichkeit Gedanken auszutauschen. 


In diesem Sinne
de Achim


----------



## rumblestilz (13. Juli 2011)

Achim schrieb:


> Wir sind doch ein MTB-Club und kein Hotelverein.


 Ach so, "MTB" ist ne Abkürzung für "Camping" ...  Hätte man ja auch mal vorher erläutern können, vielleicht auf der Jahreshauptversammlung.


----------



## M-T-B (13. Juli 2011)

Leute. Mir scheint, hier wird gerade  aus einer Mücke ein Elefant gemacht und es werden mit dem erhobenen  Zeigefinger selbst erstellte Kommunikationsregeln eingefordert, die  scheinbar nur für andere Gültigkeit haben sollen?
 


Ivonnche schrieb:


> Finde  die Diskussion über Camping oder nicht, hier im Forum nicht so wirklich  angebracht, kann man auch anders regeln.





Achim schrieb:


> Ein Anruf oder eine eMail ist sicherlich auch eine Möglichkeit Gedanken auszutauschen.



Wenn man nun aus der  wirklich einfachen Herausforderung unterschiedlicher  Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten (Camping und Pension) eine  Zweiklassengesellschaft herbei diskutieren oder sogar deswegen zwei  Guides verpflichten möchte, dann muss ich sagen finde ich das wirklich  sehr schade. 

 Einen Gleichmachmodus  der Art "das war schon immer so" oder "anders ist aber schwierig" finde  ich nicht sonderlich kreativ oder zukunftsweisend. Ferner wurde die  Arbeit des Guides nie in Frage gestellt und die Organisation der  Unterkünfte war nicht durch ihn zu erbringen, noch wurde dies so gefordert. Einen Stressfaktor bezüglich der weiteren Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten lässt sich da beim besten Willen nicht  erkennen! Sehr wohl sehe ich aber mein innerliches Stressbarometer bei  einigen Statements die hier abgegeben wurden extrem ansteigen. Da  scheint es mir schon lange nicht mehr um die Sache zu gehen - ich will  es aber an dieser Stelle dabei beruhen lassen.


 Nur eines möchte ich (ganz sachlich) noch zu bedenken geben: Die Veranstaltung wurde als "*Clubtour*" (inkl. der späteren alternativen Übernachtungsmöglichkeit in einer DJH) hier im Forum beworben.  Solange wir also *ALLE *Clubmitglieder  ansprechen wollen, sollten wir weiterhin darauf achten, dass kein  Club-Mitglied nur wegen etwaiger Schlaf-/Ess-/Trink-Gewohnheiten  ausgeschlossen wird - diese haben nämlich mit unserem Sport, den wir  GEMEINSAM ausüben wollen nichts zu tun. Man(n) - oder Frau - muss nun  wirklich nicht alles mitmachen, nur weil man das *MTB-Angebot des Clubs * wahrnehmen möchte und genau das ist damit gemeint: Wir sind ein  MTB-Club. 
 Möchte man etwas  anderes mit (s)einer Tour erreichen ("Marlboro-County-Stimmung"  o.ä.)  sollte man zukünftig - was völlig  legitim ist - eine Privatveranstaltung mit obligatorischem Zelten und Lagerfeuersitzungen ausschreiben.


----------



## grosser (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich denke auch es geht hier um MTB-Club und nicht um einen Campingverein!
Ich konnte diesbezüglich auch nichts in der Club-Satzung finden!

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Sparcy (13. Juli 2011)

Sodele, nun melde ich mich nochmal zu Wort.
Grundgedanke war eine Clubtour im Ahrtal mit Zelten.
Und bei einer Clubtour geht es sicherlich nicht nur um den MTB Sport!
In der Vergangenheit gab es schon einige solcher Angebote, wovon ich so eine Geschichte in der Eifel auch mal für den MTB Club organisiert und durchgeführt habe.
Bei diesen Touren war, neutral gesehen wer damals dort mitgefahren bzw. wer diese organisiert hat, das Gruppengefühl ein ganz besonderes.
Einige schwärmen noch heute von diesen Touren 
Und diese "Abenteuer-Touren" wollte ich hiermit *für den Club* wieder für *ALLE* interessierten anbieten. 
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Dass man mit so einem Angebot nicht alle Club Mitglieder ansprechen kann, ist doch wohl klar. Dafür gibt es noch genügend andere Angebote. 
Von der Planung habe ich einige Fehler gemacht, welche ich in Zukunft auch nicht mehr machen werde. Sorry.
Aber wie das hier mittlerweile ausufert, finde ich sehr schade 
Daher kann ich auch gerne das Angebot machen, diese Geschichte nochmal mit Unterkunft z.B. hier: http://www.landgasthofweihs.de/ vom 23. bis 25.09.11 anzubieten.


----------



## Ivonnche (14. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen Zusammen, 

könnt Ihr das nicht BITTE über einen anderen Weg austragen? Das ist ja echt peinlich für den MTB Club und dies ist bestimmt *keine *positive Werbung.

Markus hat eine Tour geplant und hatte einfach so seine persönliche Vorstellungen davon. Gemütlich zusammen fahren, abends gemeinsam vorm Zelt sitzen. Jeder der eine Tour plant malt sich im Kopf etwas aus wie es sein wird oder kann. Ich finde es von allen absolut daneben  Ihn hier über das Forum persönlich anzugreifen und dies auch noch von Personen die ein Amt im Club ausüben. 
Mein Vorschlag, löscht diesen Thread, macht einen neuen auf für diese Tour und seid lieb zueinander. 
Den Vorschlag von Markus die Tour nochmal für Anti  Zelter zu planen, finde ich super klasse von Ihm und somit wäre das Problem ja gelöst und alle haben sich wieder lieb.


----------



## mbonsai (14. Juli 2011)

Widersprecht dieser Frau nicht.....und wo sie recht hat hat sie recht


----------



## M-T-B (14. Juli 2011)

Sorry, aber das kann ich so nicht ganz stehen lassen. Hier werden Dinge behauptet, die nicht zutreffend sind: 

Der Guide und damit Markus wurde hier *nie *persönlich angegriffen! An welcher Stelle soll das  wenn  passiert sein? Seinen Aussagen nach sieht er dies - zu Recht - selbst auch nicht so. Sollten hier Missverständnisse aufgekommen sein, dann würde ich mich in aller Deutlichkeit bei Markus entschuldigen! 

Es ging in allen meiner getätigten Aussagen um die Sache: Sind wir (als Club und deren Clubmitglieder) in unserem Denkmodell flexibel genug, um den Bedarf unterschiedlicher Übernachtungsvorlieben anderer Clubmitglieder gerecht zu werden. Wenn ich es richtig sehe, dann lagen wir bei den Interessierten der hier beworbenen Clubtour bei einer Quote von etwa 50/50 Pro und Contra Zelt.
Und Ja, als ein Vertreter ALLER Vereinsmitglieder liegt es nach meinem Verständnis in der Verantwortung dieser Funktion  unabhängig der persönlichen Vorlieben - dass möglichst viele Clubmitglieder an einer Clubtour partizipieren können. Das ist auch mein Verständnis von Vereinsförderung bzw. mein Verständnis, wie man Leute (die eben auch unterschiedliche Meinungen, Empfindungen, Ausbildungen, Ideen, Gewohnheiten etc. haben) ZUSAMMEN bringen kann. Ferner dachte ich auch, dass es ein ausgesprochenes Ziel sei Lagerbildung zu vermeiden und eben das ZUSAMMEN-Kommen wieder mehr herauszuarbeiten! Dazu gehört für mich aber nicht, dass man sich den Schlafsack oder das Zelt mit MTB-Clubmitgliedern teilen muss - sofern man das nicht ausdrücklich so möchte . 

Das man generell nicht immer allen Gerecht werden kann, ist mir auch bewusst, spielen Faktoren wie Finanzierbarkeit, Fahrtechnik oder Kondition natürlich auch schon immer eine wichtige Rolle. Aber gerade weil es schon genug natürliche Begrenzungen gibt, finde ich (und da scheine ich ja auch für andere Clubmitglieder zu sprechen) es wichtig, weitere unnötige Begrenzungen zu vermeiden (mit der Gefahr mich hier zu wiederholen).

Schade ist an der nun herausgestellten Lösung  und daher kann ich jetzt auch nicht von einem guten Ergebnis sprechen - das sich bereits ein positives Bild abzeichnete und ein ZUSAMMENKOMMEN am Lagerfeuer von Zeltbewohner und Pensionsschläfer quasi nichts mehr im Wege stand. Und bevor wieder alles aufschreit: Markus gebe ich an diesem Ergebnis keine Schuld, er hat sich in der Tat sehr bemüht das Beste aus dieser Situation zu machen und sein Angebot eine zweite Tour zu organisieren ist rühmlich  aber eben nach meinem Verständnis nicht (Vereins-)förderlich (in dem Sinne wie ich es verstehe - siehe oben). Es ist in keinem Fall als Urteil über falsch oder richtig zu verstehen, sondern zeigt nur unterschiedliche Meinungen über das WIE und WAS im Verein auf und muss eben - sachlich - dort diskutiert werden. Dabei wird es immer auch zu Kompromissen kommen, mit denen sich der Einzelne (auch Du oder Ich) vielleicht am Ende nicht so identifizieren kann. Aber diesen Kompromiss werden letztlich (wenn auch indirekt) ALLE Clubmitglieder formen und nicht einer allein.

Wer sich nun immer noch an dieser Diskussion beteiligen möchte, würde ich bitten dies eben so *sachlich *zu tun. Sollte mir dies selbst nicht an allen Stellen gelungen sein,  dann bitte ich um Hinweise darauf und gelobe jetzt schon einmal  Besserung.

Das Kind liegt nun im Brunnen - Schwamm drüber. Ja, und alles weitere, wie sich der Club zukünftig nicht nur bei Clubtouren aufstellen möchte, werden wir sicherlich auch in der VS diskutieren.

[by the way: ich kann auch Zelt - mag aber nicht]


----------



## achimrotwild (19. Juli 2011)

Tolles WE wie ich lesen kann.

vielleicht klinke ich mich für die Samstagstour ein.
Mein Feldbett leg ich mir aber vorsichtshalber in den Kofferraum.
Grillen am Lagerfeuer finde ich immer geil.....................

gruss
achim
MTBTOUR-MOSEL.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sparcy (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leutz!

Die Tour, wie sie vorerst geplant war, wird so *NICHT* stattfinden.
Bitte fangt keine weiteren Diskussionen an und lasst diesen Thread
einfach ruhen.
In den nächsten Tagen wird sich klären ob die Tour dann nur in der rustiklalen Variante (Zelten) als Clubtour stattfinden wird.
Wie bereits geschrieben, die gleiche Tour dann nochmal vom 23.-25.09.11 in der komfortableren Variante.
Wie gesagt, das wird sich alles in den nächsten Tagen entscheiden.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## mbonsai (19. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht könnte der Admin diesen Thread dann mal löschen!!!


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Juli 2011)

Die Forumsregeln sehen ein Löschen nur bei Beleidigungen und persönlichen Angriffen vor. Löschen geht daher leider nicht, aber zumindest schließen.

Und jetzt, liebe Meinungsverschiedenheitler, geht doch einfach mal zusammen ein Bier trinken oder miteinander Rad fahren... Beides verbindet... Allerdings kann man sich nach zweiterem noch an alles erinnern  Denn eigentlich wollt Ihr doch alle dasselbe: Spaß auf geilen Trails!

Edith sagt: da war mein Kollege schon schneller als ich und hat soeben geschlossen. Danke Mättes...


----------

